# Acer Aspire Repair Tip



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It is the same thing with the Xbox-360. It is supposed to soften up the solder enough to have it reseal, along with the heatsink paste.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> It is the same thing with the Xbox-360. It is supposed to soften up the solder enough to have it reseal, along with the heatsink paste.


+1

I bought a cheap heat gun recently. Reading the reviews, some people bought it exclusively to 'fix' their Xbox.


----------



## whiskers (Apr 16, 2011)

I have tried doing this to the video card on an old iBook (yep, an Apple laptop) with short-lived success. I have an HP laptop that could use this fix.

You have to be very careful with this approach, and it is a very specific fix. What you're attempting to do (whether you bake it or use a heat gun) is to reflow the solder on a solder ball-grid array which attaches a chip - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ball_grid_array

You can fry other components or you can overcook the ball-grid array. Usually, using aluminum foil and baking at a certain temperature for a precise amount of time works. Be sure to research your specific problem!


----------



## joseph101 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for the tip...


----------

